# Robot Takeover



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

It looks like the robots will be taking over for us pretty soon. I am not saying that's a bad thing, in fact I am open to whatever they have in mind. I suspect robot leadership will be an improvement, human leadership has set the bar pretty low. So this is encouraging. I can't wait until they learn to play football.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

More ammo for universal basic income? Eventually, robots will do most of the manual jobs. A paradigm change for society.


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

That was amazing. 
To think that, not that many years ago, robots were the imagination of Sci-fi


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

More maintenance work for us humans. Anything machine with that many moving parts and servo axis out in the "real" world will require almost constant repairs.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

oldsparky52 said:


> More ammo for universal basic income? Eventually, robots will do most of the manual jobs. A paradigm change for society.


Oh I think that drawing a line between increasing automation and more entitllement / welfare type is extremely tenuous, a pipe dream, really. Plus you know someone, somewhere, has put a gun on these, and you think a little about that, take it a few steps out, and I find it a bit unsettling. 

AHHHH you got me. It's still the holidays.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

varmit said:


> More maintenance work for us humans. Anything machine with that many moving parts and servo axis out in the "real" world will require almost constant repairs.


Yes that's why I figure I'm set, when the robots take over, they'll remember me fondly for fixing them when they were fragile and keep me in a relatively nice shoebox or something just in case they need help figuring something out, or just trot me out and watch me work for grins. Kind of like I keep my yankee driver and slide rule. 

Really to me this shows as much about how incredibly complex human bipedal motion is (as well as other animal motion) as it shows how far these brutes have come.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

varmit said:


> More maintenance work for us humans. Anything machine with that many moving parts and servo axis out in the "real" world will require almost constant repairs.


Yea, but it will not take the number of humans displaced to repair the machines.

Those sci fi movies that warn of robots are ... premonitions ?

This same type of concern was around when farming equipment advanced. Didn't turn out as bad as forecasted.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

splatz said:


> Plus you know someone, somewhere, has put a gun on these, and you think a little about that, take it a few steps out, and I find it a bit unsettling.


A bit!? IMO that's an understatement.

But, we are well on our way.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

splatz said:


> Yes that's why I figure I'm set, when the robots take over, they'll remember me fondly for fixing them ....


Until they learn to fix themselves.


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

oldsparky52 said:


> This same type of concern was around when farming equipment advanced. Didn't turn out as bad as forecasted.


The only major drawback that I see with large scale farming is the masses are fed by the few. This has led to an alarming amount of people who have little to no clue where their food actually comes from, or how it is raised. In this instance ignorance is not bliss.

That being said......Robots are cool!


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

CWL said:


> The only major drawback that I see with large scale farming is the masses are fed by the few. This has led to an alarming amount of people who have little to no clue where their food actually comes from, or how it is raised. In this instance ignorance is not bliss.
> 
> That being said......Robots are cool!


We all know food comes from the grocery store lol


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

varmit said:


> More maintenance work for us humans. Anything machine with that many moving parts and servo axis out in the "real" world will require almost constant repairs.


I've said that for 40 years. Someone has to fix the button when it don't work.
Cowboy


----------



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

splatz said:


> Really to me this shows as much about how incredibly complex human bipedal motion is (as well as other animal motion) as it shows how far these brutes have come.


At some point we are going to have to program the concept of pain. Millions of touch sensors, temp sensors and feedback sensors will be required all with pre-programmed routines that will have to run as interrupts outside the higher level programming. A robot will require this basic concept to avoid damaging itself or to be able to bypass damaged section much like a human can. (back pain stops you lifting more than your spine can support)

A robot may not see this as pain but its going to be registered it as involuntary movement or restrictions. Once its learn pain it will naturally learn fear (avoidance of pain) which eventually will lead it to learn pleasure. 

I can see a day when our robot overlords are sitting around drink ice cold 40 weight while the dum arse humans are working on the assembly lines.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

splatz said:


> Really to me this shows as much about how incredibly complex human bipedal motion is (as well as other animal motion) as it shows how far these brutes have come.


Just try to manually program 2 axis's to draw a circle with only position changes and speed commands, and see how complex the programing is for that. Sounds easy because edge is always same distance from center, but it's not think of an etch a sketch many small moves. Now add a couple of more dozen axis's and balance to move a robot.

Mind blowing for a programmer, thank god for canned routines. 

Cowboy


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

just the cowboy said:


> I've said that for 40 years. Someone has to fix the button when it don't work.
> Cowboy


which is why trades will always be needed,.
things may be automated to a point, but human ingenuity and dexterity are hard to beat ( at this moment )


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

From the looks of things, WE will still be working .... Damn robots are going to be dancing all day


----------



## J F Go (Mar 1, 2014)

My dad always would say, man made machine, and it's been ripping him off ever since.


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

Dennis and Cricket will probably appoint one as moderator here before too long


----------



## Phillipd (Jan 7, 2020)

CWL said:


> The only major drawback that I see with large scale farming is the masses are fed by the few. This has led to an alarming amount of people who have little to no clue where their food actually comes from, or how it is raised. In this instance ignorance is not bliss.
> 
> 
> That being said......Robots are cool!



We milked with a robot milker on our farm for 5 1/2 years, gave our technician plenty to do on Sunday’s and at 3am


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I saw that on the news yesterday. It was amazing


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

460 Delta said:


> Dennis and Cricket will probably appoint one as moderator here before too long



There already is a robot scanning new members for known bad Ip addresses, spam etc. They just can't dance


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

oldsparky52 said:


> Yea, but it will not take the number of humans displaced to repair the machines.
> 
> Those sci fi movies that warn of robots are ... premonitions ?
> 
> This same type of concern was around when farming equipment advanced. Didn't turn out as bad as forecasted.


 Old farmers joke:
Farmer 1 - With one of those engine driven harvesters, I can get the work done in 1/3 the time.
Farmer 2 - What will you do with all the extra time you will have?
Farmer 1 - Fix the damn engine driven harvester!!!


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

I watched that yesterday, made me sad that I didn't get into robotics when I was thinking of it. On my YouTube feed the next related video showed another company making "last mile" delivery robots in conjunction with Ford's driverless delivery vans. Then they had another one that assisted shoppers in malls. Nest will be a robot that actually does the shopping for us. 

So what's left for us to do?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Stock in hydraulic oil and lubricants. We're gonna need lubrication no matter which way it goes.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

OK just tonight the roomba snatched up dropped a piece of popcorn I was going for...
And thus begins the robot wars.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

wcord said:


> which is why trades will always be needed,.
> things may be automated to a point, but human ingenuity and dexterity are hard to beat ( at this moment )


But not in the same numbers. They will become fewer and more specialized. Jobs are already manned by far fewer people than I remember just 10 years ago.

New construction will become more and more automated and manufactured and shipped on site. I've already heard of 3D printed buildings, Hilti has a robot concrete drilling robot, and there are sheetrock fastening robots too. Humans are definitely more flexible, but they will simply design us out where possible.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

TGGT said:


> But not in the same numbers. They will become fewer and more specialized. Jobs are already manned by far fewer people than I remember just 10 years ago.
> 
> New construction will become more and more automated and manufactured and shipped on site. I've already heard of 3D printed buildings, Hilti has a robot concrete drilling robot, and there are sheetrock fastening robots too. Humans are definitely more flexible, but they will simply design us out where possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


All wrong. There are already nano robots capable of being injected into the bloodstream. In fantastic numbers per shot. Enjoy the *****.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Interesting. There is a limit on Astericks. Ok then , Enjoy the Vac***e's


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

TGGT said:


> But not in the same numbers. They will become fewer and more specialized. Jobs are already manned by far fewer people than I remember just 10 years ago.
> 
> New construction will become more and more automated and manufactured and shipped on site. I've already heard of 3D printed buildings, Hilti has a robot concrete drilling robot, and there are sheetrock fastening robots too. Humans are definitely more flexible, but they will simply design us out where possible.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


If it follows other industries what has happened is productivity per man has gone up, quality has gone up, costs go down, and production labor drops but maintenance stays the same or usually increases and becomes more specialized, within the businesses that survive. I mean you still need only X houses to be built per year. Fewer crews needed to do the same number of say foundations so they do other things. The pay rates and skill levels of the new generation of brick layers is generally higher. What happens to the displaced workers is they go into doing other things. We’ve been on this Industrial Age thing for over a century. There are now fewer than 300,000 people in mining, only about 1%’ofbthe population in agriculture. That situation was very different in the 19th century when those were two of the biggest industries. Yet unemployment rates are between 6% and about 12% depending on which number you want to use. If mechanization was a huge threat when we went from 60-90% agricultural don’t you think we’d be around at least 25-50% unemployment today?

As costs go down and pay increases this creates more demand for other products. So the overall effect is that maybe we need fewer construction workers but we need more robot maintenance people or maybe more video game designers...who knows. That’s the point of capitalism...people naturally fill the wants and needs. We can predict the natural cycle (Kondratiev Waves = 55 year cycle, turnings predict generational cycles). Each cycle has a pattern including a dominant technology. But what we cannot predict is what the next wave will bring, only where we are at in the cycle.

The Black Plague brought about the end of the dark ages and a wave of massive societal changes that ushered in the Renaissance. Again we cannot predict the result but I’m sure that similar things are happening right now in front of us.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

while robots get more complicated in design and function. specialty robots are designed to perform functions with in the scope of their design. you can emulate human or animal movement. easily building a stronger, faster, bipedal or quadrupedal form.
but regardless of all the speed advances in processors, They are still eons behind the possibilities and complexity of the human neural system.
for instance can you describe how a memory is stored in the human or animal brain and how it is correlated and accessed.
If you can than you can understand just how complex the brain actually is.
synaptic response speed is phenomenal considering the nerves are not metallic but chemical in nature
no mechanical means is available at this time.

consider a computer system to us its a fast device working at ghz speeds! true this is perceived as fast but with a computers limited storage it can be as analogous as a child looking int two boxes to find the ball when asked.
human memory on the other hand is looking for that ball in the middle of a large ocean.


----------



## oldsparky52 (Feb 25, 2020)

JRaef said:


> So what's left for us to do?


?


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

electricians will be busy for a long time just learning the new requirements they will need.
they'll be busy long, long after I'm gone!


----------

